# Pirate Cannon...



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here are a couple of cannon that I made for my haunted pirate ship display. Out of all the props I made for my haunt, these took the longest to build (About a week or so). Pretty much all the material for these cannon were salvaged from a home remolding project:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet cannon!


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

That is sooooooo cute...... and he can blow off yer head. Love it!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Aaaaaaarghhh.... Ye be makin' me long fer me days as a Pyrate haunter ye are. Beautiful job matey!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love the cannons Mick ! How's the weather up there ? I'll be up in your neck of the woods in a few days


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Those are awesome!


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's a photo with the skeleton outfitted with his pirate gear:










Hey Bobzilla,

The weather up here is great. It's going to be in the 80's all week....the nights do get a bit chilly though.....so bring some rum.....!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL  I'll bring ya some San Diego moonshine ! 



mic214 said:


> Here's a photo with the skeleton outfitted with his pirate gear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

arrr! great pirate skellies!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The cannon is great and the set up with the skellies even better - very nice!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thats rockin !!!! I really like the knot at the end of the barrel well done great attention to detail


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

A week? You gotta be kidding me! I spend more time just thinking about getting started! And I've never finished anything in a week once I got started, lol. 

Seriously, the cannon looks great and the positioning of your skelly is awesome. I love the way he's slouched over instead of being stiff - much more natural.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great looking canon, good job salvaging materials from remodel project


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Love the pics!!! I need me a cannon for my yard ! Next year maybe


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thar Be Pirates Ahead! 

Looks great ... seen them posted before!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks all.....Of all my props, the cannon get the most compliments from the ToT's (And their parents!)..... Eventually I want to pipe compressed air and fog to them, so they can simulate being fired....(I have said that for three years though!). 

I was fortunate that we had just done a large remodeling project on our house and I had lots of materials salvaged and left over to use. I also had a neighbor that was doing some remodeling as well, and he donated some plywood and 2x12's to the cause. Another neighbor was cleaning out her side yard and found several lengths of ABS pipe that she wanted to get rid of...I used these for the main sections of the mast. 

The wheels for the cannon are actually for a BBQ and the axles are threaded rods. At the rear of the cannon, I used wooden gate finials to finish off the back ends. The chains are old tow chains from my Jeep, but I did have to buy the rings to attach them to the cannon frames. 

In addition to the cannon, I built the Ship's wheel stand, the base for the mast, gang plank, main bow beam and a rope ladder, all pretty much from material that I had laying around the house. 

I use the "25 foot rule" when I build my props.....basically it has to look good from 25' away, in the dark, in the fog.....at night....!!!!!


----------

